# WTB - Firestone head badge



## decotriumph (Aug 6, 2013)

I need a "Firestone" head badge like this:





for my Firestone Vagabond take-apart bike:




Thanks in advance for any help or leads. *Please reply by PM rather than answer to thread.*


----------

